# RBW's Inventory Reduction Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*It's on! Most everything in stock is between 10 and 50% off including frames!*


Select Rafts & Cats 10% off

Dry Boxes 10% off

Pelican & Micro Cases 15% off

Coolers 15% off

*Custom Frames 15% off*

Inflatable Kayaks 15% off (Tributary 20% 0ff)

Oars & Paddles 15% off

Pumps 15% off

Sleeping Pads & Dry Bags 15% off

Accessories 15% off

Life Jackets 20% off

Apparel 40-50% off

*Come and get the best deals of the season!*


----------

